

At mifos how we use git/Github and learnings - nayanga
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_wqQKju1axgk9BNLvGx_xID0ZN6fyuagtAb-bcFPTMM/edit#heading=h.42wlzlvd19me

======
amx24
Need to have right workflow other wise git is distater

